# Black Bear near Clinton, Ohio



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would bet it was hibernating in the area and just came out this weekend with the warming weather. Probably a permanent resident bear.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Have seen many tracks in Tuscarawas County over the past 20 or so years so it is not surprising I guess that they would move up this way too. Just hope people do not get crazy and want them destroyed...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the note John. That is pretty cool. I have been in that area of the trail many times and had no clue that black bears could be in the area. Maybe hanging out and living back in Pancake Lake or the reclaimed PPG limes lakes?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Looking for safe ice also


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

There were reports of one last year or the year before in Manchester, very close to nimi.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope you dont walk up on his mom


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

This confirms rumors heard two years ago, that there was a sighting of a sow with cubs. This was on PPG property. Now I believe it was fact!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 253666


Just occurred to me, mother kicks the adolescent s out Because of the birth of new cubs. Uh, probably more tracks next year?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, there is no season on bear in Ohio so I am sure someone will shoot it.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

About 3-4 years ago a bear was police escorted from Clinton into Green, actually went through my Dad’s property... he said he thought he’d never see that!
Last I heard they lost track of it in past Green.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

One spotted a couple years ago in N Canton , of all places.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Spotted in portage county multiple times in the last few years.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I feel sorry for the one that went to Green. That's too close to Uniontown and everyone knows the cops in Uniontown shot one there perhaps two years ago without even letting DNR know until after they wasted it. I guess killing an animal in a situation like that made the cop that shot it a hero or something of the sort.
By the way, I have nothing against law enforcement officers, just the [email protected] that thought it was his duty to shoot the bear.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Specwar said:


> I feel sorry for the one that went to Green. That's too close to Uniontown and everyone knows the cops in Uniontown shot one there perhaps two years ago without even letting DNR know until after they wasted it. I guess killing an animal in a situation like that made the cop that shot it a hero or something of the sort.
> By the way, I have nothing against law enforcement officers, just the [email protected] that thought it was his duty to shoot the bear.


What was the reason for shooting the bear? Every bear I've seen in my life ran like hell getting away from humans. I did spook a bear down in The wayne national forest last year backpacking.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

If memory serves me right they claimed it could potentially be dangerous to the locals.
It was shot and killed without even an attempt contact DNR for possibly a tranqulizing and relocation attempt. Young rookie cop with a big gun needed to prove himself


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Specwar said:


> If memory serves me right they claimed it could potentially be dangerous to the locals.
> It was shot and killed without even an attempt contact DNR for possibly a tranqulizing and relocation attempt. Young rookie cop with a big gun needed to prove himself


Yeah,all that was needed is a couple cars blowing the horn and the bear probably ran like a rabbit.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Love how so many act like they were right there observing the situation. Some years ago the GP killed a bear in Liberty Twp., north of Youngstown. To clarify, Liberty Twp. is to Youngstown what Beachwood is to Cleveland. A rather well to do suburb with a large Jewish population. 

The bear was moving through residential areas with kids and pets out playing, ransacking garbage cans, and eating pet's food. They managed to get a tranq dart into it and it treed. Then the bear decided to swap ends, run down the tree and right at the GP. There was a videographer there from one of the local TV stations. He crapped his pants and ran for it when that bear came down the tree, but the audio did capture the Liberty Twp. cops yelling, "Look out! Here it comes!"

In some of the inane public "commentary" on talk radio following the incident, I heard the following nonsense. "Heck, that bear was only 125 pounds!" Can you imagine how badly a 125lb dog could mess you up? "Why didn't they just put a couple of bear hounds on him and run him out of there!" Yeah, right! Remember where you are! If Saul Greenblat's not home we'll go get Irv Goldblum to help out! "Why didn't they just set a bear live trap for it!" Because there were none available! 

True, the ODNR is set up better to handle these things, and this incident seemed to be the catalyst for that. They realized that there were going to be more and more of these instances because of PA's expanding bear population. But sometimes it's a local judgement call. 

Can you imagine the crapstorm that would have happened if that bear tore up somebody's kid or dog, or Grandmother?

But then, maybe we've become like California. When wildlife officers put down a mountain lion that had been marauding neighborhoods and had killed a little girl, the knuckleheads out there took up a collection for the animal. To hell with the dead girl and her family! 

Also makes me wonder who made off with that cash!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The bear in Uniontown was in a sparsely populated area and headed away from the many housing developments, there was no need to destroy it. Young inexperienced cop, did not confer with DNR, made a rash decision.
By the way, I may not have been there, but I do know the cop involved.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Can you imagine the crapstorm that would have happened if that bear tore up somebody's kid or dog, or Grandmother?


Would you dare or care to quantify the number of children or grandmothers actually killed by black (or grizzly) bears in the last hundred years or so?
Would you also care to quantify the number of elderly people and children who live in western PA in "dangerous" bear country.....yet somehow survive this "threat"?
That bear likely did not need to be killed. Were SOME pets in danger? Possibly....but no more so than from local coyotes.
BTW: Mountain lion predation of humans IS a real threat out West. Bears, even grizzlies, typically are not....especially if the human stays out of their habitat.
You're either of the mindset that humans have killed too many magnificent animals while developing this Country...or your not. Everything else is just noise.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a good friend who got some bobcat pictures on his trail camera a couple of years ago. I told him he needs to kill it or it will kill all of his small game around his land. Well he thought I was stupid, and that he was glad to see it was on his land. Well 2 years later he was crying all fall long that he wasn't seeing any deer or rabbits or even squirrels on his land anymore. I asked him if he was still getting bobcat pictures, he said once in a while. I told him that is why you should have killed that cat when he had a chance. 
I just know that if there is one incident with a bear either killing someone's pet or causing havoc in a neighborhood, that it won't be good for the bear. I know that I never want to see a bear while I am walking to my stand in the dark while bow hunting. Or have one even come into my hunting area when in a tree. Something I never want to see. JMO


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so glad that in the day when our forefathers claimed this land and had daily interface with wolves, bears, large cats, sasquatch, and etc. that they were not afraid to go forward with their daily tasks. AND THEY SURVIVED .......


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> I have a good friend who got some bobcat pictures on his trail camera a couple of years ago. I told him he needs to kill it or it will kill all of his small game around his land. Well he thought I was stupid, and that he was glad to see it was on his land. Well 2 years later he was crying all fall long that he wasn't seeing any deer or rabbits or even squirrels on his land
> 
> 
> Bluewalleye said:
> ...





Bluewalleye said:


> I have a good friend who got some bobcat pictures on his trail camera a couple of years ago. I told him he needs to kill it or it will kill all of his small game around his land. Well he thought I was stupid, and that he was glad to see it was on his land. Well 2 years later he was crying all fall long that he wasn't seeing any deer or rabbits or even squirrels on his land anymore. I asked him if he was still getting bobcat pictures, he said once in a while. I told him that is why you should have killed that cat when he had a chance.
> I just know that if there is one incident with a bear either killing someone's pet or causing havoc in a neighborhood, that it won't be good for the bear. I know that I never want to see a bear while I am walking to my stand in the dark while bow hunting. Or have one even come into my hunting area when in a tree. Something I never want to see. JMO


Sorry, Pennsylvania has Bears and Bobcats. And there's plenty of rabbits


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

I could I spotted a bear while fishing Berlin resevoir last fall , they are definitely moving west , it's a matter of time .


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Shortdrift said:


> Well, there is no season on bear in Ohio so I am sure someone will shoot it.


Hey short drift this doesn't apply to the bear or anything but I was just wondering do you still make people wash off their nightcrawlers in the coffee can before putting them on their hook? Anyway I just saw your post and I remembered your handle. My Father and Brother and I went on a walleye fishing trip with you to the Island area back in the mid-90s. Anyways I thought the washing the Nightcrawler idea was great ,as my buddies always smear the dirt all over my boat! Anyway thanks for the fishing trip, and I hope to see you on the water for the hair jig bite this spring. Sincerely Dave Stone (eyegagger)


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Great story....all these years later. ^^^^^^^


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Those tracks are cool. I would of just thought melted dog prints, especially on the tow path. I'm really split down the middle on bears in Ohio though. As far as our forefathers living and dealing with animals, well they dealt with them by killing them. So that's a nonsensical argument. Read Undaunted Courage and that will give you an Idea of the mindset they had. It's also why we don't really have any numbers of bears, no wolves, mountain lions, elk, etc. in Ohio anymore. Now do they have a right to be here, Yep. Personally I would have no urge to shoot one if I came across one, unless I knew it was aggressively coming at me. Even then you would be in a world of legal trouble. I do like the fact that when I camp and fish all night in really out of the way areas I know a bear encounter would be really rare. Also the fact that I can send the wife and kid to the tow path without bear pepper spray is nice, well maybe not now. Black bears are dangerous though and they do kill people every year, if memory serves. It may even be every couple years or more, but would you want to be that person?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone in their right mind would not want to be that person. That's why being prepared for such unforeseen encounters may need to become the future mind set, and educating the population that they are now here can prevent another Uniontown tragedy. But there will always be that someone that has the " here hold my beer, watch this" mentality that will feed them, try to get close to them, etc.. were all Gods creatures and all have the right to coexist...


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I run into a few bears on the trails. Everyone I saw got out of there in a hurry. My son also worked around bears all the time in the parks. Never an issue. The problem is not really the bears but the humans who feed the bears. Not always by fault but because they leave trash for them to eat. The bears turn into junk food bears then you have more of a problem. Sometimes they have to be taken down because of this.
There are many states where humans live with bears. We just need to be educated on how deal with them at your home and while in the woods. 
I have no problems with the bears making a comeback in Ohio. 

One summer my son was working down in shenandoah NP. He would laugh at what they called "Bear Jambs"
2-lane rd on skyline drive motorist would spot a bear stop in the middle of the road sometimes. Maybe get out of the car to get pictures. Then one car after another would pile up. They couldn't get anywhere in a hurry for work.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Folks out West live with black bears, grizzly bears, wolves, mountain lion, buffalo, etc......on a daily basis. And do just fine.
The notion that you have to kill every predator is absurd.
Let's bring this closer to home: People in Western, PA do NOT live in fear of black bears. Nor do people in Vermont and New Hampshire kill every black bear or moose because of the POTENTIAL danger they cause.
Google or research death by black bear in the U.S. some time. It's incredibly rare. Kardashian girls kill more on a yearly basis.
Enjoy the predator's presence. The more wild life is, the more you will appreciate it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

What they said !! ^^^^^^


----------



## Slovak Musky (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I know it's 200 years ago but the Great Hinckley Hunt of 1818 is a great story about which animals were native to N.E. Ohio and how they were removed. 

https://www.ohio.com/akron/lifestyl...ey-hunt-of-1818-was-a-slaughter-like-no-other
If they were native to Ohio I embrace their return.
Times change people can change and learn to live with them.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very cool read


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^^ I hope so too, however far too many people see change as a _threat, _and fear it..


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I may have read that long time ago. Good read. Pretty much right in my back yard.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> Well, there is no season on bear in Ohio so I am sure someone will shoot it.


Go ahead and shoot one. There may be no season, but there Will be fines, and court appearances!


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> I have a good friend who got some bobcat pictures on his trail camera a couple of years ago. I told him he needs to kill it or it will kill all of his small game around his land. Well he thought I was stupid, and that he was glad to see it was on his land. Well 2 years later he was crying all fall long that he wasn't seeing any deer or rabbits or even squirrels on his land anymore. I asked him if he was still getting bobcat pictures, he said once in a while. I told him that is why you should have killed that cat when he had a chance.
> I just know that if there is one incident with a bear either killing someone's pet or causing havoc in a neighborhood, that it won't be good for the bear. I know that I never want to see a bear while I am walking to my stand in the dark while bow hunting. Or have one even come into my hunting area when in a tree. Something I never want to see. JMO


Unfortunately there's simply no truth to this. We have bobcat and coyote all over our property. Plenty of small game and wildlife. The existence of a predator population means the entire ecosystem is flourishing. Not to mention, if all the small game is gone, due to the cat killing and eating them, why is the cat still around? It wouldn't be there if the food was gone.

Here's just a few trail cam shots from their property this year.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's another fact more people are killed while playing golf, than by predators, of all kinds .


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

bubbster said:


> Here's another fact more people are killed while playing golf, than by predators, of all kinds .


Actually not true if you count the deadliest of all and that is the lowly mosquito which kills and estimated 750,000 people per year. While the little bug does not grab it's victim by the throat it does introduce through it's bite a host of deadly diseases that cause untold misery through out the world. So never mind the bear, where is the bug spray?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The hated mosquito. I will have to agree. I have had a personal relationships with their willingness to share. My father had malaria during ww2,and I had it in Vietnam,we were both allergic to the equine version of prevention. My dad had his bout in Africa, mine in the Delta,along with a bout of Dysentery. I wasn't alone during this miserable time! There were slit trenches with logs or boards to sit on! I don't know which was worse,the stench.or the gut wrenching pain.We pitied the poor guys that had to take care of that mess! Modesty went which ever way the wind blew!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> There were reports of one last year or the year before in Manchester, very close to nimi.


I think that one ended up in middle of Uniontown raiding bird feeders! The police chased it and killed it before it crossed " busy" Canton Rd. Damned bear, eating all that valuable bird seed.......!


----------

